# Please help ID this bike



## strauchfx (Sep 9, 2010)

I recently took this on as a project, it was my mother in-law's bike back in the day. I realize it is totally beat and missing parts, it's something to do.

However I have no idea what kind of bike it is, it has a super komet rear hub, but I understand those are very common. There are no markings on the bike anywhere else and the badge is missing.

The serial number is underneath the bottom bracket and is: W037921 it also has 2fc-2510.










Thanks in advance for the help, I've been trying to find a bike with a similar chainring but have failed to do so.

John


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice bike, can't say much about it... I would say the handlebars are not original. As for the date... I would say late 1950's. Anyone feel free to tell me if I'm wrong. I like the frame.


----------



## yeshoney (Sep 10, 2010)

Mid to late 60's Western Flyer / Hawthorne frame.  Middleweight that you can squeeze in some balloon tires on!
I have this exact frame for sale with the twin top tube plastic bullets on the ends.

Joe


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 10, 2010)

Huffy built, they were the only one I think to have those open tube ends w/the plastic 'bullets'. I believe the later version of this frame (later 60s?) has a single top tube, and the cantilever tubes have the bullets, essentially this frame, reversed. The w could indicate it was sourced for Western Auto, I know they changed their numbering system around 58, so I'm not sure how to decode it.


----------



## yeshoney (Sep 10, 2010)

You are correct!  I had to go check mine to see which I have and it is like the above. i grabbed this frame to make a 26  x 24 Huffy Rail.  Too bad this project stalled and I lost interest.  Learn something new every day!

Here is mine.









Joe



Adamtinkerer said:


> Huffy built, they were the only one I think to have those open tube ends w/the plastic 'bullets'. I believe the later version of this frame (later 60s?) has a single top tube, and the cantilever tubes have the bullets, essentially this frame, reversed. The w could indicate it was sourced for Western Auto, I know they changed their numbering system around 58, so I'm not sure how to decode it.


----------



## strauchfx (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm almost positive it was sourced for Western Auto because it has stickers on the front fork which look exactly like some reproductions I just saw on eBay. (what's left of them anyways).

Thanks for all the help guys, knowing what it is makes it more intriguing to start restoring.


----------

